# "Barn Judge" is back on the road again...



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

...after 35 years, it is a fully functional Muscle Car survivor...still wearing it's original paint and interior....all mechanical components are still the ones it left the factory with and it runs like new...

...a big thanx to Doug and Brad Dorn of Dorns AutoCraft in New Castle Indiana for bringing the long dormant Judge back to life in such a short period of time

...it still needs a new set of tires and a couple of very minor things, but it is 99.9% of the way home

...and yes, it will remain a "survivor" as long as it resides in my family


----------



## ramairthree (Feb 28, 2009)

Very nicely done.
It went to the right place.

(Just as long as the collection is the result of honest, hard work and legal endeavors!)


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

:agree


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

ramairthree said:


> (Just as long as the collection is the result of honest, hard work and legal endeavors!)



:rofl::rofl::rofl:

sorry, no intrigue here :lol:...just 5 decades of working, mostly self employed, investments, a working wife and lotsa luck...I have been playing with classic cars since 1975 :lol:

...my first "classic" purchased in 1975, a 61 Vette with a blown engine...paid $2100....


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

What a great story and good fortune for you Daytona...loved the black & white shot...perfect contrast! :cool


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

2 judges in the same garage?? You just wanted one without the hideaway option huh. Greedy SOB :lol: I keed I keed.

Beautiful car:cheers


----------



## 1AMike (May 11, 2009)

Great story and it does a Pontiac heart good to see such a nice car in the right place. Are you going to put a few miles on it after new tires and a good going over??


----------



## ramairthree (Feb 28, 2009)

DAYTONA said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> sorry, no intrigue here :lol:...just 5 decades of working, mostly self employed, investments, a working wife and lotsa luck...I have been playing with classic cars since 1975 :lol:
> 
> ...my first "classic" purchased in 1975, a 61 Vette with a blown engine...paid $2100....


Glad to hear it!

I was mainly joking about the exciting chance of you being a Gone in 60 Seconds type collector!


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Super. Thanks for seeing it through with the posts on the website.


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

Jstreet said:


> Super. Thanks for seeing it through with the posts on the website.


...Thursday morning both Judges are going out for a magazine "foto shoot"....I'll try to get some good shots of it then


----------



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

This is the kind of thing a car guy's dreams are made of, very very very nice indeed.:cool


----------



## DropTop (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry Doug, I didn't see this thread before I posted on the other. I'm going to re-post it here too:

Hey Daytona Doug! (AKA: Barn Boy)

What's the deal? It's been almost a month since your last thread and still no pictures? Come on man! Hey, also how about some info and pictures of that 68 GTO. I have exactly the same car. If you check out the picture thread, it is the first thread. Is yours a 4 speed, 3 speed or auto. How long have you had it! What a fine herd of machines! Good for you! Smart and honest! Wow, that's rare today!

Take Care! Keep us up to date.
DropTop - Scott


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

DropTop said:


> Sorry Doug, I didn't see this thread before I posted on the other. I'm going to re-post it here too:
> 
> Hey Daytona Doug! (AKA: Barn Boy)
> 
> ...


...been busy...took the family to Fl. for a week, getting cars ready for the summer to cruise etc etc....

...68 GTO cv is a dead ringer for my first new car...400 4spd, numbers correct etc...it is a very nice driver, cruise in car....not a serious show car...I found it for sale at Auburn about 3-4 years ago...bought it on the spot....just had a set of Red Line tires delivered this week to finally get the car correct

...69 "BARN JUDGE"...it was out a couple of weeks ago with my other 69 Judge for a Foto Shoot....it should be appearing in a muscle car magazine this fall...the other Judge should be in the same magazine in a later issue...the photographer is coming back to shoot a couple other cars for future articles too

pix...."Barn Judge" showing it's stuff after 35 years in hiding


----------



## gn300 (Mar 31, 2009)

Cue corney music...

On the road again, good to see its on the road again,

saved all origional paint and trim , good to see it's on the road again!

May it never be restored,glad to see it's on the road again!

Crongrats man , whats it feel like compared to your other one?


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

gn300 said:


> Cue corney music...
> 
> On the road again, good to see its on the road again,
> 
> ...




...CORNY ??? hey, WATCH IT !!!...I like Willie :rofl::rofl::rofl:

...nice lyrics :lol:

...it's unbelieveable how little was actually done to the car to bring it back to life...in all fairness, it is a 10 footer at best....any closer and you see 40 years of scratches, flaws and dings...even a couple of very small dents ...I am extremely happy with the results, it could have had a bad motor or any mix of serious problems, but it didn't...it will definately remain as it is, no resto here

...hard to compare due to the 35 year old flat spotted tires, but the car runs as strong as new, they both do...


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

So what mag Daytona? I'm hoping Hemmings Muscle Machines! Let us know so we can check it out! 

I notice some dents/dings in left front fender on the black and white pic but I can't see any of them in the color shots. I was really starting to wonder if it was the same car 'cause it sure wasn't gone long enough for paint and body work!


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

REX said:


> So what mag Daytona? I'm hoping Hemmings Muscle Machines! Let us know so we can check it out!
> 
> I notice some dents/dings in left front fender on the black and white pic but I can't see any of them in the color shots. I was really starting to wonder if it was the same car 'cause it sure wasn't gone long enough for paint and body work!



...yep, it's the same car....some of the small dings/dents were massaged a little bit...but no paint or body work was done...several small spots were touched up with a brush such as the door edges and a small place on the wing where the paint had peeled....but in short, it is 99.999% the original paint....the interior is 100% original and the only things changed under the hood were plug wires/plugs, a cable and of course a new battery... a new trunk mat and a new windshield were also ordered...thats it

ps...my other Judge has white interior...here they both are together for proof they're not the same one :rofl:


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

I was just kidding you about the car Daytona, what I'm really interested in is the magazine it's going to be in. Is that info top secret or something?


----------



## GTO258 (Jun 11, 2009)

REX said:


> I was just kidding you about the car Daytona, what I'm really interested in is the magazine it's going to be in. Is that info top secret or something?


 
Yes, because they think people want to use it.
I like the fun and technology. That is what interested me first. :cheers


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

REX said:


> I was just kidding you about the car Daytona,QUOTE]
> 
> ...and I took it as fun too...
> 
> seriously, I took a ton of pix that day of both Judges, and it's hard for me to tell them apart in some shots


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

were the chrome wheel well moudings stock and is the Barn Judge have Hide-A-Way headlights???...nice save...
Bill


----------



## Priest (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow I havent been here in a while. Its nice to see the results from your first thread compared to how your goat is now. Road trip time? arty:


----------

